# Dribbling urine...is this normal?



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Asher is 16 weeks now. I've noticed that he is occasionally dribbling urine all over. When we take him outside, he immediately pees and poops. I had asked the vet about it. She said it would be very unusual for a male to have incontinence. I'm wondering if this is all normal and he's just distracted since it seems to happen most at meal times when he hasn't been out for a while.

At the same time, though he seems otherwise healthy, I'm getting concerned. The vet feels he's under weight since his ribs are super easy to feel and are often easy to see. He's up to 1/3/4 cups food and is only 19.5lbs. She doesn't want to see him gain a lot, but she doesn't want to see his ribs or be able to feel them quite so easily. 

Any thoughts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would consider taking him out before mealtimes and/or when he hasn't been out for a while, has just gotten up from resting or a nap, and see if it changes/improves anything. Could be 'puppy brain' - so excited it's dinner time - no time for anything else, could be he is not quite ready to be relied on to ask to go out, just and needs a little more help to perfect the skill.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Are you feeding that much in a day or each meal twice a day. If that is the entire day that seems low. I think this was about the age Chloe ate 3 to 4 cups a day. We cut it back down to 2.5 at about six months.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I agree with Cpc1972 on this one.. we upped the amount as well during growth spurts. When they start eating slower or don't finish it, it's time to cut back.

You might have your pup checked for a UTI, little boys get them too.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Cpc1972 said:


> Are you feeding that much in a day or each meal twice a day. If that is the entire day that seems low. I think this was about the age Chloe ate 3 to 4 cups a day. We cut it back down to 2.5 at about six months.


1 3/4 cups per day. The vet has us increasing his food by 1/4 cup per week until he starts filling out a little more. In the meantime, he's a pooping machine. He goes at least 5 or 6 times a day and the piles are getting big! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That does not seem like enough food to me either. Luna was getting 3 cups a day, 1C breakfast/ 1C lunch/ 1C dinner. At 6 months we went to 2 meals 1 1/2C breakfast / 1 1/2 C dinner. If the vet feels he's underweight didn't she tell you to up his food?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Also is he on a good quality puppy food? If he's pooping tons maybe he's not digesting it well enough.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

hahuston said:


> 1 3/4 cups per day. The vet has us increasing his food by 1/4 cup per week until he starts filling out a little more. In the meantime, he's a pooping machine. He goes at least 5 or 6 times a day and the piles are getting big!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


DOUBLE his food, please.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

LynnC said:


> That does not seem like enough food to me either. Luna was getting 3 cups a day, 1C breakfast/ 1C lunch/ 1C dinner. At 6 months we went to 2 meals 1 1/2C breakfast / 1 1/2 C dinner. If the vet feels he's underweight didn't she tell you to up his food?


Yes, she said to increase his food by 1/4 cup per week, which is what we are doing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

hahuston said:


> 1 3/4 cups per day. The vet has us increasing his food by 1/4 cup per week until he starts filling out a little more. In the meantime, he's a pooping machine. He goes at least 5 or 6 times a day and the piles are getting big!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


That seems really low. Maybe he needs a different dog food if he is pooping that much. I know you want to think your vet is correct but I would up that food to about 2.5 to 3 cups until about 6 months. Chloe poops twice a day. And it is predictable. What food are you feeding?


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

cwag said:


> Also is he on a good quality puppy food? If he's pooping tons maybe he's not digesting it well enough.


He's on Pure Balance. It ranked 4 stars on Dog food Advisor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

DanaRuns said:


> DOUBLE his food, please.


The vet doesn't want me to trigger a big growth spurt. She is an advocate of slow growth but agrees Asher is too lean. 

My concern was between the dribbling and him being so lean, there may be something else going on. We'll continue to increase his food slowly and go from there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, my 10 week old is eating 3 cups per day, nice solid poops after each meal and not fat at all. Is there a reason he is getting so little food at this age? It sounds like he has a medical issue in addition to the urine dribbling.

What are you feeding? 

There is something wrong if he is pooping that much on what is basically a starvation amount of food.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Cpc1972 said:


> That seems really low. Maybe he needs a different dog food if he is pooping that much. I know you want to think your vet is correct but I would up that food to about 2.5 to 3 cups until about 6 months. Chloe poops twice a day. And it is predictable. What food are you feeding?


He gets Pure Balance. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

hahuston said:


> He gets Pure Formula.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I just realized my typing wasn't good on my original post. He gets 1 and 3/4 cups of food per day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hahuston said:


> I just realized my typing wasn't good on my original post. He gets 1 and 3/4 cups of food per day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Yup, that’s how we are all reading it. Still not enough food, controlled growth or not.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Tahnee GR said:


> Yup, that’s how we are all reading it. Still not enough food, controlled growth or not.


Okay, just wanted to be sure I hadn't caused confusion. Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I can’t find Pure Formula dog food anywhere. Do you have a link?


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Tahnee GR said:


> I can’t find Pure Formula dog food anywhere. Do you have a link?


I'm sorry, Pure Balance. I'm clearly not firing on all cylinders yet this morning.

He gets a combination of Pure Balance dry Chicken and Brown Rice https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pure-balance-dog-food/

and the grain free Salmon and Pea. https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pure-balance-grain-free-dog-food/

We added the brown rice one because the Hovan slow growth plan update for 2017 said not to feed grain free when using the slow growth plan unless the dog demonstrated a need for it (allergies/other health issues).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Pure balance is a Walmart food but does have good ratings on the Advisor.

A good blood panel might give you more answers and honestly not that expensive to do. Could be he isn't getting the nutrition from the food. Or could be lack of nutrition because of the lack of food. Internet diagnosis is not the best advice but there are enough people with experience saying this isn't sufficient food. So let the blood work give you answers and feed that baby!

There should sufficient fiber in the food to move the goods through the system once or twice a day. We get nice firm poops twice a day and as the dog got bigger, so did the poops.

But whatever you are feeding, it's clearly not enough... 1 cup 3 times a day until the weight looks better then give 2 am and 1 pm. Cut back to 2 cups a day if you see too much weight gain. My 8 wk old puppy was eating more than your feeding!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If he is producing a lot of poop he is not processing the food well, and regardless of the rating that particular food is not working for him. Pooping that much means he is not getting nutrition from the food, which also would cause him to be underweight - although there is no question he is underweight because he is not getting enough food.

My two cents, find a better food. Pro Plan has always been a good food for my foster puppies, but there are lot of good foods to choose from (stay away from Blue Buffalo). 

I wholeheartedly agree 1 3/4 cup a day is starving him. I sincerely hope you intend to increase his food by 1/4 cup until he is getting at least 3 cups a day, not just add 1/4 cup a day and stop at that. My 5 month old puppy is getting 3.5 to 4 cups per day and he is very lean.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does he urinate out of excitement or submission? There is submissive urination that is behavioral, could that be what he's doing?


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> If he is producing a lot of poop he is not processing the food well, and regardless of the rating that particular food is not working for him. Pooping that much means he is not getting nutrition from the food, which also would cause him to be underweight - although there is no question he is underweight because he is not getting enough food.
> 
> My two cents, find a better food. Pro Plan has always been a good food for my foster puppies, but there are lot of good foods to choose from (stay away from Blue Buffalo).
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree 1 3/4 cup a day is starving him. I sincerely hope you intend to increase his food by 1/4 cup until he is getting at least 3 cups a day, not just add 1/4 cup a day and stop at that. My 5 month old puppy is getting 3.5 to 4 cups per day and he is very lean.


We'll definitely keep increasing his food until he is gaining weight better. And I understand a diet change may be needed. I'll ask the vet about the excessive pooping again. His stools are well formed, there's just so much!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> Does he urinate out of excitement or submission? There is submissive urination that is behavioral, could that be what he's doing?


I'm not sure. It's typically when I'm cooking. He is not flooding, just dribbling all over the kitchen without telling us he needs to go potty. We take him out as soon as we see the dribbles, then he pees and often poops, too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

At 16 weeks my pups were eating 3 1/2 to 4 cups of a performance diet per day and they are lean. You need to up his food a lot, not a little. 

The dribbling is likely created by you due to excitement over food (he's starving). (You've now had multiple experienced golden retriever breeders tell you to up his food intake.)


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Swampcollie said:


> At 16 weeks my pups were eating 3 1/2 to 4 cups of a performance diet per day and they are lean. You need to up his food a lot, not a little.
> 
> The dribbling is likely created by you due to excitement over food (he's starving). (You've now had multiple experienced golden retriever breeders tell you to up his food intake.)


Yes, and we are.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

hahuston said:


> Yes, and we are.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Sorry, read your post wrong!


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> Sorry, read your post wrong!


Thank you.[emoji4] Like myself, I know you all want the best for Asher and want to help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hahuston said:


> Yes, and we are.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


But a 1/4 per week is not enough.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Tahnee GR said:


> But a 1/4 per week is not enough.


Even though I'm working directly with the vet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hahuston said:


> At the same time, though he seems otherwise healthy, I'm getting concerned. The vet feels he's under weight since his ribs are super easy to feel and are often easy to see. He's up to 1/3/4 cups food and is only 19.5lbs. She doesn't want to see him gain a lot, but she doesn't want to see his ribs or be able to feel them quite so easily.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


1 3/4 cups isn't even half of the amount he needs. Upping his ration a quarter of a cup? Is this a joke? Feed him what he needs to grow properly.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer was getting 1.5 cups total as an 8 week old puppy, so 1 3/4 cups total as a 16 week old puppy sounds crazy to me. I think it's better to feed based on body condition vs a set amount every week, that way your puppy is always getting the amount they need while not being underfed or overfed.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I am not sure where to start, so let’s start with a website which may be helpful: https://vet.osu.edu/vmc/companion/our-services/nutrition-support-service/basic-calorie-calculator

This allows us to calculate a starting point of how many calories Asher needs per day. Let’s assume that he is underweight and should be about 22 pounds (it makes the math easy because that would make him 10kg, although I don’t know for sure how much he needs to gain to be a healthy weight). A 10kg dog has a Resting Energy Requirement (RER) of 400kcal (kcal are what are commonly referred to as calories). You can see from the website that there are different multipliers for the RER based on what is going on (young puppy, older puppy, neutered adult, intact adult, underweight, weight loss, etc.). For a 4-month-old, the multiplier is 2, so Asher would need about 800kcal as a starting point for his daily amount. From that point, you would increase or decrease to maintain a healthy body condition score. The foods you are feeding have 328kcal (chicken) and 357kcal (salmon) per cup. So, as a starting point, assuming his ideal weight right now is 22lb or 10kg (which I don’t know is the case), he should be getting between 2.25 and 2.5 cups of food a day depending on the proportion of each food that you are feeding. So, he is underweight and underfed. 

I am not sure why your vet is being so cautious about feeding him the amount of calories he needs. I am all for slow growth, but that does not mean depriving him of the calories he needs to be a healthy weight. There is no need to increase his food so slowly if he is obviously thin right now. Please increase it to 2.5 cups a day now and then reevaluate. 

Now, as far as how much he is pooping — that is a lot! If the poops are normal consistency, I have to think that much of what goes in is coming right back out again, which is not going to help his nutritional status at all. Are the poops a normal color? Has the vet examined it? 

Assuming no other problems, I would recommend weaning him onto a different brand of food. There is nothing wrong, intrinsically, with what you are feeding, but I would hazard a guess that it just isn’t working for Asher. ProPlan is a fine choice, and there are many other fine puppy foods out there you could try. Just make sure you don’t switch him cold turkey, so to speak, gradually wean him onto the new food over a week to 10 days so you don’t add diarrhea to your problems. 

Finally, the peeing, which is why you came here in the first place. I think the advice you have been given is spot on. He has puppy brain and doesn’t know or forgets to ask to go out if he’s excited. If you are cooking and the food smells good and he’s hungry, which I think is pretty much a constant state of being for my dog, and he is getting an appropriate amount of food, then he’s going to be excited by that. If that is the only time you are noticing the problem, I would say it’s likely behavioral and not medical. In which case, take him out before you start to cook. If it’s still a problem, take him out and then if he is crate trained, put him in there with a frozen Kong or something to occupy him while you cook.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Siandvm said:


> I am not sure where to start, so let’s start with a website which may be helpful: https://vet.osu.edu/vmc/companion/our-services/nutrition-support-service/basic-calorie-calculator
> 
> This allows us to calculate a starting point of how many calories Asher needs per day. Let’s assume that he is underweight and should be about 22 pounds (it makes the math easy because that would make him 10kg, although I don’t know for sure how much he needs to gain to be a healthy weight). A 10kg dog has a Resting Energy Requirement (RER) of 400kcal (kcal are what are commonly referred to as calories). You can see from the website that there are different multipliers for the RER based on what is going on (young puppy, older puppy, neutered adult, intact adult, underweight, weight loss, etc.). For a 4-month-old, the multiplier is 2, so Asher would need about 800kcal as a starting point for his daily amount. From that point, you would increase or decrease to maintain a healthy body condition score. The foods you are feeding have 328kcal (chicken) and 357kcal (salmon) per cup. So, as a starting point, assuming his ideal weight right now is 22lb or 10kg (which I don’t know is the case), he should be getting between 2.25 and 2.5 cups of food a day depending on the proportion of each food that you are feeding. So, he is underweight and underfed.
> 
> ...


Yes, he should be at about 22lbs. That link is perfect! Thank you for that. 

I dropped a stool sample off at the vet this morning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

hahuston said:


> Even though I'm working directly with the vet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Everyone who is responding to you is either a breeder who has raised MANY Golden Retriever puppies, or veterinarians who have raised Golden puppies, (I have fostered/raised many puppies for rescue.) I consider the other posters experts, I just have some experience (and truthfully I learned valuable lessons from the very people who are responding here). In the opinion of these people, who I believe are immensely experienced and knowledgeable, increasing his food to the amount he needs as quickly as possible is in his best interest. You can feed him some extra meals per day for a few days to add in the additional food to his total per day, but please go ahead and move him up to the amount he needs.

Think about what's happening. He's HUNGRY, and you are cooking food in front of him. Do you really want him to feel that way? 

I'm sorry, I don't want this to seem like we are piling on, and I hope you do understand we all just wants what best for him.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> Everyone who is responding to you is either a breeder who has raised MANY Golden Retriever puppies, or veterinarians who have raised Golden puppies, (I have fostered/raised many puppies for rescue.) I consider the other posters experts, I just have some experience (and truthfully I learned valuable lessons from the very people who are responding here). In the opinion of these people, who I believe are immensely experienced and knowledgeable, increasing his food to the amount he needs as quickly as possible is in his best interest. You can feed him some extra meals per day for a few days to add in the additional food to his total per day, but please go ahead and move him up to the amount he needs.
> 
> Think about what's happening. He's HUNGRY, and you are cooking food in front of him. Do you really want him to feel that way?
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't want this to seem like we are piling on, and I hope you do understand we all just wants what best for him.


I do understand that you want what's best for him and that there are a lot of expert and experienced people here. It's why I haven't run screaming from my post. Lol!

I am increasing his food as of today. He's had an extra meal already. I think I'm going to weigh him twice weekly instead of weekly for a while, too. The vet is close and I can drop in to weigh him any time.

Thanks so much!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

mylissyk said:


> If he is producing a lot of poop he is not processing the food well, and regardless of the rating that particular food is not working for him. Pooping that much means he is not getting nutrition from the food, which also would cause him to be underweight - although there is no question he is underweight because he is not getting enough food.
> 
> My two cents, find a better food. Pro Plan has always been a good food for my foster puppies, but there are lot of good foods to choose from (stay away from Blue Buffalo).
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree 1 3/4 cup a day is starving him. I sincerely hope you intend to increase his food by 1/4 cup until he is getting at least 3 cups a day, not just add 1/4 cup a day and stop at that. My 5 month old puppy is getting 3.5 to 4 cups per day and he is very lean.




What’s the problem with Blue Buffalo? Granted, some of its lines are better than others, but I’ve had good luck with the Wilderness line for my puppies and adult dogs, and the reviews of the Wilderness lines always have been solid. I’m not a breeder, and my dogs are companion animals. I’ve tried more expensive foods over the years, such as Core, and have had better luck with Blue Buffalo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

djg2121 said:


> What’s the problem with Blue Buffalo? Granted, some of its lines are better than others, but I’ve had good luck with the Wilderness line for my puppies and adult dogs, and the reviews of the Wilderness lines always have been solid. I’m not a breeder, and my dogs are companion animals. I’ve tried more expensive foods over the years, such as Core, and have had better luck with Blue Buffalo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Do an internet search for recalls and law suites against Blue Buffalo. You will get hundreds of articles.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Nothing to add regarding feeding or potty - but an easy way to weigh him without a trip to the vet (unless it is really convenient for you), weigh yourself on your bathroom scale - then pick him up and weigh yourself again and subtract the difference. It might vary just a bit, but will give you a good reference point in between vet trips. Of course this will only last for as long as he is small enough to pick up.  Good luck!


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Our3dogs said:


> Nothing to add regarding feeding or potty - but an easy way to weigh him without a trip to the vet (unless it is really convenient for you), weigh yourself on your bathroom scale - then pick him up and weigh yourself again and subtract the difference. It might vary just a bit, but will give you a good reference point in between vet trips. Of course this will only last for as long as he is small enough to pick up.  Good luck!


Thanks.[emoji4] Our scale measure in half pound increments, so while we're watching his weight more closely, I want a more accurate scale. Hopefully it will only be for a short time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I don't follow the "feed this much" rule. I watch the dog. As a puppy, Dory was getting about 4 cups a day. She was lean & active and pooped like clockwork, 30 minutes after a meal. I think slow growth is awesome, but they need these calories to grow, and he's clearly being deprived of them. I'd get the weight on him- consider switching to a food that works for his belly(lots love proplan here as suggested- we use a taste of the wild- as Dory tolerates this best, but for some I hear it's too rich) and then watch. If he looks too thin, increase his intake- too chubby, decrease & increase activity. You do not ever want to see ribs, but they should be easily felt. 

She's 19 months now- she gets 2 cups a day. She's healthy & active. 

Good luck. Hope he gets the weight on him soon.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

If this puppy is dribbling urine then he should be tested for an ectopic ureter. It can occur in male puppies, is rare but can occur. Might it also be a submissive wee? As regards his weight I would expect my puppies to weigh 20 lbs at about 12 weeks if not before. I can see you are following the advice on feeding s hope he puts on weight now Annef


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

annef said:


> If this puppy is dribbling urine then he should be tested for an ectopic ureter. It can occur in male puppies, is rare but can occur. Might it also be a submissive wee? As regards his weight I would expect my puppies to weigh 20 lbs at about 12 weeks if not before. I can see you are following the advice on feeding s hope he puts on weight now Annef


The dribbling is happening with greater frequency even with taking him out more often. We scrubbed the entire kitchen and dining room floors 5 times yesterday because we didn't spot the dribbles fast enough, so that doesn't include all the little spot clean ups. When we take him out, sometimes he pees a little, sometimes a lot. If we take him out right before meal prep, eating, or feeding him, it doesn't happen during that time but will start about 20 to 30 minutes later. I'm going to call the vet about it today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

hahuston said:


> The dribbling is happening with greater frequency even with taking him out more often. We scrubbed the entire kitchen and dining room floors 5 times yesterday because we didn't spot the dribbles fast enough, so that doesn't include all the little spot clean ups. When we take him out, sometimes he pees a little, sometimes a lot. If we take him out right before meal prep, eating, or feeding him, it doesn't happen during that time but will start about 20 to 30 minutes later. I'm going to call the vet about it today.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Is his drinking normal?

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Anele said:


> Is his drinking normal?
> 
> Please let us know what the vet says.


He drinks a lot, but I assumed that was because he was growing, even if slowly, and needed more water. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

hahuston said:


> He drinks a lot, but I assumed that was because he was growing, even if slowly, and needed more water.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Is this new, how much he's been drinking? Is the dribbling new, too, or ever since you brought him home?


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Anele said:


> Is this new, how much he's been drinking? Is the dribbling new, too, or ever since you brought him home?


The dribbling started a few weeks ago and increased gradually. At first we thought he was dribbling water after drinking until I saw him dribbling from his penis one day. It's been getting progressively worse but yesterday was the worst ever.

The water drinking has been a gradual increase, too. I'm going to start measuring it out from a quart jar so I can more accurately see what he's drinking instead of mindlesslessy refilling his water bowl every time it's empty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

hahuston said:


> The dribbling started a few weeks ago and increased gradually. At first we thought he was dribbling water after drinking until I saw him dribbling from his penis one day. It's been getting progressively worse but yesterday was the worst ever.
> 
> The water drinking has been a gradual increase, too. I'm going to start measuring it out from a quart jar so I can more accurately see what he's drinking instead of mindlesslessy refilling his water bowl every time it's empty.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Good idea about measuring the water. 

I think it's hard when things get progressively worse-- sometimes we unknowingly adjust-- and then it hits us later.

Is his energy level the same? Appetite?


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Anele said:


> Good idea about measuring the water.
> 
> I think it's hard when things get progressively worse-- sometimes we unknowingly adjust-- and then it hits us later.
> 
> Is his energy level the same? Appetite?


Energy level and appetite are good. He's drank 10 oz of water in the last 2 hours. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

hahuston said:


> Energy level and appetite are good. He's drank 10 oz of water in the last 2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Ms. Google tells me he should be drinking about 10-20 oz per day if he's 20 lbs now, so it's possible this is within the range of normal. Also, some puppies do enjoy drinking water than others (oddly, sometimes this can be seen within a whole litter with no known cause or issue).

I'll be thinking of you and Asher! Again, please keep us updated as to what your vet says.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Asher's stool sample came back negative for parasites, waiting on the results of a UA. The vet thinks a UTI is the most logical place to start. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope that Asher is feeling better soon!


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm somewhat relieved to say Asher has a UTI. I'll be picking up abx in a little bit so we can get those started tonight. She said that would explain the whopping 32 oz he's drank between 7:00 a.m. and 5:00 p.m., and the day isn't done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, that's a lot of water for the little guy. Glad he's getting some meds and it's nothing more serious. Have you ever heard of giving cranberry pills? Once everything is back to normal it might help prevent future infections. It's something our breeder recommended.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

cwag said:


> Wow, that's a lot of water for the little guy. Glad he's getting some meds and it's nothing more serious. Have you ever heard of giving cranberry pills? Once everything is back to normal it might help prevent future infections. It's something our breeder recommended.


I've heard of that for people, but not dogs. I'll look into it. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

VERY good news. The best, really! A simple problem with a simple solution!


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Anele said:


> VERY good news. The best, really! A simple problem with a simple solution!


I agree. My kids felt so bad for him but I told them there are so many other things it could have been and this was the easiest to deal with. First dose of abx done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad the problem is easily treatable.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> I'm so glad the problem is easily treatable.


Thanks. Me too. He's already back to his adorable, obnoxious self.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad this ended up being a UTI. Hopefully antibiotic will help get things back to normal.:smile2:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Glad to hear he's back to himself  . How's he doing with his meals? I know you said you were going to increase the amounts you were feeding him. Is he finishing his meals?


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

LynnC said:


> Glad to hear he's back to himself  . How's he doing with his meals? I know you said you were going to increase the amounts you were feeding him. Is he finishing his meals?


Thanks! He finishes them most of the time. He gets distracted when we're eating but we can usually redirect him back to his food. He doesn't typically leave more than a few pieces of kibble in his treat ball, which is what he gets his meals in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

